# Jump from the edge of space



## Antoni (14 Oct 2012)

Just about now, Felix will jump from 39 km height above the Earth in try to break the sound barrier speed.. Good Luck!

Watch live here: http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## Palm Tree (14 Oct 2012)

Thats was cool, I only just started watching it because of this thread and i tuned in  literally 3 mins from when he jumped


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Oct 2012)

Same, Thanks for the heads up.

When he was flipping in freefall I Thought 'OH blahblahblahblah!' :lol;

Fantastic, Bravo


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

Insane!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2012)

They missed a trick with this...when he landed they should have greeted him in ape suits. That would have made for good tv.


----------



## ciderdrinker (15 Oct 2012)

Just watched highlights on BBC site.
I was punching the air throughout?!!
Strange I did that but I loved it.
What a guy! Breaking the sound barrier!!Wow!! Was there a boom heard or couldn't that happen??
Hope I can watch a full run through on youtube or elsewhere


----------



## RossMartin (15 Oct 2012)

They said there wouldn't be a sonic boom as the air is too thin. Sonic booms are to do with air molecules building up on a surface, as the air was so thin there weren't enough molecules apparently!!!


----------



## ciderdrinker (16 Oct 2012)

Yeah guess i should have thought of that!! Doh!
Watched the whole jump now.How did he pull out of that spin?!!!
Awesome viewing!!


----------



## Stickleback (16 Oct 2012)

Here's the video of the jump:

http://youtu.be/yFU774q6eVM

Amazing!


----------



## Antoni (16 Oct 2012)

He is awesome! Brain blowing records and speed! And what a view! Felix is a true pioneer!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Oct 2012)

If you enjoyed the jump, you'll enjoy this too!


----------

